# Ambient lighting menu not showing Automatic or Manual



## IconAlltrack (Mar 26, 2019)

Hi guys already have an alltrack and I’m familiar with VCDS. 

My girlfriend got a new 2020 SEL R line and I’m coding everything and I hit a wall with the Ambient lighting.

I enabled the cluster and the ambient lighting (there’s previous threads) and I can change the cluster colors as I coded them for RGB. Problem is that when I go into the infotainment system and under ambient lighting - all I see is an off option. 

I’ve seen on YouTube for the digital cockpit that there is an automatic and a manual. I coded 5 colors and the cluster changes however I can’t do anything else with the ambient lighting.

Any clues on why this particular menu option isn’t available?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't think they are installed in 20s after the fire risk recall on the 18s.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have access to the same menu with the same lack of colour choice due to the lack of colour LED strips being installed in the vehicle.
In fact... all the Tigs I've seen only have the single-colour LEDs; the multi-colour LEDs were installed on Golf R's and Jetta GLIs.


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

RCA777 said:


> I have access to the same menu with the same lack of colour choice due to the lack of colour LED strips being installed in the vehicle.
> In fact... all the Tigs I've seen only have the single-colour LEDs; the multi-colour LEDs were installed on Golf R's and Jetta GLIs.


I have a ‘19 SEL R-Line and did the 32 RGB multi-color coding change with ODB 11 Pro. The only thing you can change are the dash colors by selecting the RGB color settings and sliding the arrows to the left or or right. All the colors are available and do show, but the main menu still shows the ambient lighting as being off, even though it’s working.


----------



## IconAlltrack (Mar 26, 2019)

Trailblazer7 said:


> I have a ‘19 SEL R-Line and did the 32 RGB multi-color coding change with ODB 11 Pro. The only thing you can change are the dash colors by selecting the RGB color settings and sliding the arrows to the left or or right. All the colors are available and do show, but the main menu still shows the ambient lighting as being off, even though it’s working.


Thanks for the input guys. Just wasn’t sure of why the options were available even the though the coding was done. I am adding in more colors, so that’s where I’ll leave it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

